# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > DIET AND NUTRITION > RECIPES >  chicken and rice. any good recipes?

## reddohc

anything you guys add to it to makee it more flavorful... also what oil do you use to stir fry it in?

----------


## fit4ever180

Me personally I don't use oil on my chicken, although I have used flax and extra virgin before... I like to get my fats from other sources (nuts, peanut butter, salad dressing, eggs, etc.) because I take flax and fish oil supps... I personally bake chicken tenders or breasts in an oven at 350 for about 25 minutes. I season them with garlic powder, black pepper, onion powder, and then a ton of minced garlic. Unless you really like garlic just use the first 3 I listed. It tastes great! As for rice, a little bit of curry powder is pretty good...

----------


## StoneGRMI

Salt and pepper the chicken then cook the chicken all the way through. Add chopped onions, carrots, green peas and an egg or two then cook until done. Add cooked rice, couple dashes of soy sauce and some fresh ginger. Mix it all in and simmer for a few minutes. 

Make sure rice is cooked beforehand. I saw your other thread.  :LOL:  

Use a flavored Asian-type oil from the grocery store or just use any kind of oil. You only need a table spoon for all this food. I sometimes just spray with non-stick cooking spray to save on kcals.

----------


## jimmyinkedup

chicken and brown rice cassarole:
1 cup brown rice
1/2 packet lipton onion soup mix (low sodium is what i use)
1 can f/f cream or mushroom
or 1 can low fat cream of chicken soup
2 chicken breasts
8x8 pan
preheat oven to 350
spray pan with nonstick spray
spread rice evenly over bottom of pan
sprinkle 1/2 pack onion soup mix over rice
set in 2 chicken breasts cover with can or soup plus 1 can of water
sprinkle with black pepper
cover with foil bake for 1 hr 15 mins
uncover and bake for 15 more mins

I usually double recipe - if u want rice softer leave covered - uncovering make a crisp kind of crusty top that is IMO delicious.

----------


## jimmyinkedup

Oh and if u use campbells healty request soups not only low fat but low sodium as well.

----------


## ROCKNROLLA

- Thinly sliced chicken
- Teriyaki marinate
- Ketsup Manis (Sweet Soy Sauce)
- Rice
- Veggies

Cook the rice..

Dont marinate the chicken (I honestly found it better the other way) put the sliced chicken in a hot pan
Drizzle the teriyaki marinade over it
Drizzle the sweet soy sauce over it
Add veggies, cook at a higher heat

Delicious!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Callsign

Best sounding thing yet, headed2the grocery store, thanx


> chicken and brown rice cassarole:
> 1 cup brown rice
> 1/2 packet lipton onion soup mix (low sodium is what i use)
> 1 can f/f cream or mushroom
> or 1 can low fat cream of chicken soup
> 2 chicken breasts
> 8x8 pan
> preheat oven to 350
> spray pan with nonstick spray
> ...

----------


## baseline_9

Fry chicken for 5mins each side in pan as hot as possible

With a few mins left add a load of fresh garlic onions and hot chilli peppers

For ur rice use basmati rice

1cup rice to 2.25 cups water

Wash rice and drain water, add cups of water, lid on, bring to boil ASAP, stir once, lid back on, turn down as low as possible, check after 5mins, or untill all water is cooked out

Simple

----------


## P90

and easy way to add flvour to your rice is to add Vegetable Stock to the boiling water. Don't use to much though because there is salt usually in the stock so you don't want to much of that. Also whne i cook my chicken I wrap it losely in aluminium foil and either cover the chicken with mixed herbs and spices or use a saurce. then just bang it in the oven for 25mins at 190*C. comes out perfect and moist lol!

----------


## fleck

You could try a lemon chicken dish which is a bit different.
Dice all the chicken into small strips. get yellow and red peppers, onions, garlic paste, mushrooms and chop all into reasonably small pieces, finally salt n pepper.
About half way through cooking it chop half to a full a lemon depending on how strong you want it and squeeze into the pan.
great with sweet potato's or rice.

A more healthy version, If you want to skip all the frying involved and be really fussy you can marinate the chicken in honey and grill...I ll even post the best reciepe for you guys....well when your dad runs an italian restaurant its hard to resist haha anyway enjoy.
http://www.bbcgoodfood.com/recipes/3...-lemon-chicken

----------

